# Redundancy Rights: Summary redundancy, no notice, only one made redundant.



## JoeyW (21 Mar 2009)

Hi

My partner was told Friday evening he was being made redundant as and from then. 

He was given a redundancy package but no notice whatsoever. He was the only one still working at this time and didn't even get to say goodbye to his friends. He was gutted. 

He was there five years with no break in service. 

No one else was being let go only him. When he asked how come he was chosen to go his boss wouldn't give a reason. 

I found this on "redundancy.ie":

As an employee, you should receive *written notice* of the redundancy on Form RP1 at least 2 weeks before the date of the dismissal. 

Do you think he has a case for unfair dismissal?


----------



## aislingkelly (24 Mar 2009)

In my opinion it is but not to sure about the law about it, my partner went through the exact same situation 3 weeks ago only his boss never even mentioned a redundancy and neither did my partner not knowing what his entitlements were, he was 7years with the employer 4 years of which was an apprentice, is he still entitled to a redundancy package? I have info that he must be 4 weeks without work before he can ask for his redundancy so we are waiting until the end of this week but after that he is thinking should he go back and approach the employer and ask about his redundancy and also a months notice??


----------



## minion (26 Mar 2009)

Looks to me that Both cases above are entitled to redundancy and notice of redundancy.
Seek legal advice.


----------



## ajapale (26 Mar 2009)

Are you a member of a Trade Union?

You should consider contacting www.entemp.ie and/or [broken link removed] and let them know of your situation.


----------



## Calebs Dad (27 Mar 2009)

Partner is entitled to notice of redundancy, he is also entitled to ask for the selection criteria used to determine why his post was selected for redundancy. Under the legislation ALL redundancies are deemed as Unfair unless the employer can show the they have acted "fair and reasonable" Take advice on the matter


----------

